# Mike's hard lemonade



## Charlietuna (Aug 5, 2011)

IT'S TERRIBLE!!


I read the comments at lon's site about it not being a replication & I was curious so I tried it for the first time 5 minutes ago & I can't believe people buy & drink this stuff.--- Especially when there's Skeeter Pee around.

YUK!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 5, 2011)

I do like the Hard Iced tea though.


----------



## Sirthomas42 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bottled my 3rd batch of Pee last night... Lime-Lemon, it's CRAZY good. I can't believe how tasty it is! Mike's can die in a fire.


----------



## Putterrr (Aug 7, 2011)

Charlietuna said:


> IT'S TERRIBLE!!
> 
> 
> I read the comments at lon's site about it not being a replication & I was curious so I tried it for the first time 5 minutes ago & I can't believe people buy & drink this stuff.--- Especially when there's Skeeter Pee around.
> ...



100 degrees on a golf course in arizona, i'll take mikes and a tall glass of ice over beer anyday

Cheers


----------

